# Shanghai World Financial Center: Best Tall Building 2008



## Mick28 (Jan 23, 2009)

The world’s tallest building, Shanghai World Financial Center, designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox won the “Best Tall Building Award” 2008, an International competition organized every year by the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat.

Furthermore, four regional awards were given to architectural highrise masterpieces on the different continents.

Shanghai World Financial Center, placed in Shanghai Pudong district, is characterized by its particular shape formed by the encounter of a square volume and two arches, which represent two ancient symbols of chinese culture, earth and heaven.

The building hosts different facilities: a big lobby allows people access to the different areas, such as the retail spaces, based at the bottom levels, the offices placed just above the retail spaces, the exclusive five-star hotel Park Hyatt Shanghai Hotel (the world's highest hotel) and finally the observatory levels, the so-called "Sky walks", occupying level 94 to 100 which offer a spectacular view over the city.

See the link below for picture and more information:

http://www.constructalia.com/en_EN/news/actualidad_detalle.jsp


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Mick28 said:


> The world’s tallest building, Shanghai World Financial Center


hehe, unfortunately not


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

ZZ-II said:


> hehe, unfortunately not


If we don't count sticks on top, it is (until BD is finished)


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

What? I thought Taipei 101 was taller...


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

Marcanadian said:


> What? I thought Taipei 101 was taller...


Is taller because of the stick on top...










:tiasd:


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

For me, SWFC is the current WTB.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

its the tallest by roof height, but not by architectural height


----------



## DinamiT (Jan 3, 2009)

For me the tallest are... Shangai World Financial Center and Sears Tower :c


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ even by roof, Taipei 101 (448m) is taller than Sears Tower (442m).


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't understand that. It's worrying me every time I hear that. Some towers are taller than others because of their antenna. Others are scaled without their antenna. It's clearly visible that Sears Tower for example is higher than petronas towers, but they have their antenna tsssss. hno:


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

antenna doesn't get counted, spires do. Sears has a long antenna, taipei got a spire.^^


----------



## Mick28 (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know if spires should be counted...


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

Mick28 said:


> I don't know if spires should be counted...


i dont see why not i mean there a part of a building that can't be removed were as an antenna can be like if you look at old pictures of the sears tower or the WTC or the empire state building they never use to have antenna's on them that is something that can be added on spires are never really added to a building


----------



## Mick28 (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe you´re right...


----------

